# Back Support



## GunSmoke (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been out of riding with a back injury for a while now and as I slowly get back into it I'd like to look for a back brace to wear while riding. Does anyone else use one? What kind should I look for? I know a lot of people use the "Shoulders Back" to keep their shoulders back (no kidding...), but I've also been told it offers some support. Any input?


----------

